# Block artist's art



## Junkerfox (Oct 28, 2017)

I saw a picture I dont like. I want to block the artist so im not annoyed by their submissions. Im having a hard time finding a setting to block the art. Blocking the artist user doesnt block the art. I need help blacklisting the art.


----------



## nitroglycerinewaffles (Oct 30, 2017)

I doubt it's possible as it is. If blocking the user doesn't work, then whoever coded the website almost certainly didn't put in some OTHER block function with different properties from the first one, why would they go to the trouble to do that? Now if they're tagging their art as "adult" or "mature", you can change your preferences to not show that, but then it will filter out ALL of the ones that are rated at that level. The capabilities of the site probably just don't include that function. This website's behavior is kind of simplistic. It doesn't even show me my OWN stories to ME if they exceed the censorship rating I have it set to.


----------

